
Reviewing 20 years of email clients - luu
http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/netscape_email/
======
gtk40
I feel like not much has really changed since Netscape 4 in terms of interface
to the new versions of Thunderbird/SeaMonkey Mail, though there are more
options available. I too have most predominately stuck with this family of
mail clients for years.

------
pixelbeat
s/email/mozilla email/

Thanks for the reference ;)

